# giant/liv intrigue sizing



## mappy (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, we'd appreciate some advice. My wife is considering upgrading from her hardtail to an Intrigue....our local bike shop has only a medium in stock, which she feels may be a bit large. She is coming off of an old school hard tail, so the bike is going to feel quite a bit different regardless. Anyone have any experience with the sizing of these bikes? She is 5'6" with a 31" inseam. I noticed the bike had an 80mm stem, which could easily be shortened to help the fit. 
Thanks


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I ride an intrigue small. I am 5-4.5, 30" inseam. I ride with a LIV ambassador who I think is 5-6, also on a small. I would exercise caution on going big.
I don't know why they put that 80mm stem on there. The first thing I did was switch mine to a 50mm. They also put narrow handlebars on stock; I switched to a 736 right away.

Here is a different thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/giant-trance-sx-anyone-ridden-one-941551.html

Be sure to pimp it out some
http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-lounge/make-me-prettier-928993.html


----------



## murderman (Nov 24, 2014)

This is not an exact analog, but a data point nonetheless...

My wife is 5' 3-1/2", with 30-3/8" inseam. She rides a size Small Lust, and it seems to fit her quite well.

The Lust seems to have a slightly steeper head angle, a little less stack, and a little more reach than the Intrigue for a given size.


----------



## mappy (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the links. Getting a new bike is always exciting, adding some bling makes it even better. She rode a medium, and though it seemed ok, she did feel a bit stretched out. We're going to see if we can find a small to sit on. Now that she's ridden it though, there's no going back! Fun stuff.


----------



## Tonya Yanok (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a new bike and am deciding between small and x-small. I'm 5'4" with a 28" inseam. I'm supposedly a small due to height but my stumpy limbs suggest an x-small. Sadly no LBS have the model or sizes in stock


----------



## richie64 (May 24, 2013)

My wife is 5' 1" on a good day she has a 27 5/8" inseam and rides an XS lust and it fits her very well and she really likes it over her old XS Reign which had a longer top tube.


----------

